# Would you trust these lids?



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

I found some boxes of Better Homes & Gardens canning lids on sale at Wal Mart today. Regular size, for $1.00 a box. They have a decorative, plaid design on the top. 

Are they good for regular canning (I mean safe to use in a pressure canner?)?

thanks, 

stef


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

This was recently discussed a few weeks ago. Some say yes, no problems, others have problems and consider them junk. 

Guess you need to try them and see if they work for you. Reminds me of the threads a year ago when ball changed their lids - some people did fine, others had a lot of problems. 

I bought 6 dozen and plan on using them for jams and jellies. I won't be heartbroken if they don't seal, and I know a lot of people that will be very happy to get a few jars of fresh made jam. They would eat it right away, so no seal would not be a problem.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Macybaby said:


> This was recently discussed a few weeks ago. Some say yes, no problems, others have problems and consider them junk.
> 
> Guess you need to try them and see if they work for you. Reminds me of the threads a year ago when ball changed their lids - some people did fine, others had a lot of problems.
> 
> I bought 6 dozen and plan on using them for jams and jellies. I won't be heartbroken if they don't seal, and I know a lot of people that will be very happy to get a few jars of fresh made jam. They would eat it right away, so no seal would not be a problem.


I bought two, but could have gotten a lot more. I hesitated for the very reasons you bring up. Guess I'll stick to the Ball lids for when it really counts!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I have picked up several packages and used them on jams & jellies with no problems....so far.


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

For that price I buy all I can find. They work fine for me for any type of canning.


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

I got quite a few a couple of weeks back. I will be using mine for jams and jellies when the fruit comes on.


----------



## sewserious (Apr 2, 2010)

I have used them for pressure canning and they are just fine.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

UPDATE******* Warning!!!!!!

I used these today on pasta sauce in a water bath.... they crumpled like a piece of paper.....to my horror, I had already placed 2 canners full of beans...and they were under pressure. Again.........Crumpled Badly!!

I will finish using them up on jams and jellies...but, I am not going to put them, on anything that I am going to boil for a good while, or pressure can.


----------



## tankpa (Mar 9, 2011)

I had problems using them with pressure canning too. They actually folded in half. I haven't used them in hot water bath canning yet but I am only giving them one chance for that as well and then they are all going in the garbage.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Maybe those that have trouble with them could send the to those that don't. Better than putting them in the trash if you decide not to use them.

I have not tried using them yet, may just experiment with BWB with only water in the jar to see how it works. I was only going to use them for jam anyways. Would be real easy to put three 1/2 pint jars in a small kettle of boiling water for 10 mn to see what happens.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

They did ok in a 10 minute water bath... all my jellies are perfect.......30minutes.....not so much. The pressure canner is a HUGE issue. Unbelieveable! My dh is still talking about it! If you have not had any problem.....You may just be lucky. Good Luck. They are cute...I wish they worked better.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

My goodness, that is dreadful. Wonder if they were made in China- I think the quality of products are really diminishing... Thanks for the warning, Texasdirtdigger


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

InHisName said:


> My goodness, that is dreadful. *Wonder if they were made in China- *I think the quality of products are really diminishing... Thanks for the warning, Texasdirtdigger


I checked, and yes, I'm sorry to say they were.


----------

